# Olympian



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

Πρόσεξα σε ιστολόγιο των New York Times όπου μας παρέπεμψε ο Κώστας, τον τίτλο: _An Olympian Effort_.

Έχει ενδιαφέρον η εξέλιξη των σημασιών της αγγλικής λέξης *Olympian* (πάντα με κεφαλαίο αρχικό). Το εύρος τους δεν καλύπτεται ικανοποιητικά από όλα τα αγγλικά ή αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά. Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι η λέξη μπορεί να αναφέρεται στον Όλυμπο, τους θεούς του Ολύμπου, την Ολυμπία ή τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες. Χοντρικά για την εξέλιξη των σημασιών αντιγράφω από το etymonline:
*Olympian *(adj.) "of or belonging to Olympus," c.1600; the noun meaning "a great god of ancient Greece" is attested from 1843; sense of "one who competes in the (modern) Olympic Games" is from 1976.
Να σημειώσουμε και το _Olympic_ από το _ολυμπικός_, που εμείς έχουμε πάψει να το χρησιμοποιούμε κι αντ’ αυτού έχουμε _ολυμπιακός_.

Η σημασία *ολύμπιος* = «που χαρακτηρίζεται από μεγαλείο, επιβλητικότητα ή και γαλήνη που ταιριάζει σε θεό» (ΛΝΕΓ) είναι δάνειο από τη γαλλική γλώσσα, στην οποία, από το 1838 σύμφωνα με το Robert, έχουμε στο _olympien_: Noble, majestueux avec calme et hauteur (comme l’on représente Jupiter). _Air, regard olympien. Un calme olympien, imperturbable._ «Très lointain, très serein, très olympien» (Queneau).
Πρώτη εμφάνιση της αγγλικής χρήσης, σύμφωνα με το OED, στο _Man & Superman_ του Μπέρναρντ Σο (_The Olympian majesty with which a mane…of hazel colored hair is thrown back from an imposing brow, suggest Jupiter rather than Apollo_).

Προσέξτε στα αγγλικά τη σημασία που δεν θα βρείτε σε όλα τα λεξικά:
far beyond what is usual in magnitude or degree ("Olympian efforts to save the city from bankruptcy").
Βρίσκεται σε συμφράσεις όπως _Olympian effort, Olympian task, Olympian test_ κ.τ.ό. Μήπως είναι αγγλισμός να τις μεταφράζουμε με το «ολύμπιος»; Πιστεύω ότι οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς είναι *τιτάνιος, ηράκλειος, υπεράνθρωπος*.

Μαζεύω από διάφορα αγγλικά λεξικά (ODE, Wiktionary, American Heritage, Encarta) τις αγγλικές σημασίες και προτείνω αποδόσεις:

*Olympian
*_adjective 
_associated with Mount Olympus in northeastern Greece, or with the Greek gods whose home was traditionally held to be there > *του Ολύμπου, ολύμπιος* (_Olympian deities_, θεοί του Ολύμπου, ολύμπιοι θεοί, ολύμπιες θεότητες).
resembling or appropriate to a god, especially in superiority and aloofness: _the court is capable of an Olympian detachment_ > *ολύμπιος* (ουράνιος, υπερκόσμιος | γαλήνιος | μεγαλοπρεπής).
[attributive] relating to the ancient or modern Olympic Games > *ολυμπιακός, των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων*.
of the region of Olympia in Greece or its inhabitants: _Olympian plain_ > *της Ολυμπίας*.
far beyond what is usual in magnitude or degree: _Olympian efforts to save the city from bankruptcy_ > *τιτάνιος, ηράκλειος, υπεράνθρωπος*.

_noun 
_any of the twelve Greek gods regarded as living on Olympus > *θεός του Ολύμπου, ολύμπιος θεός*. 
a person of great attainments or exalted position: _an intellectual Olympian_ > *Τιτάνας, γίγαντας, ημίθεος*.
a competitor in the Olympic Games > *αθλητής των Ολυμπιακών (Αγώνων)*.


Κάθε προσθήκη και παρατήρηση θα μας βοηθήσει όλους. TIA!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Mount Olympus in *northeastern* Greece


:huh:


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2012)

Με τα σύνορα του 1898.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Με τα σύνορα του 1898.


Αχ αχ αααχχχ... Ούτε με τα σύνορα του 1881 (καθότι δεν προσαρτήθηκε η επαρχία Ελασσόνας), ούτε με τα σύνορα του 1897 (όπου χάθηκαν εδάφη, δεν κερδήθηκαν). ;)


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> a competitor in the Olympic Games > *αθλητής των Ολυμπιακών (Αγώνων)*.


το wiki  λέει noun (chiefly US)


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> το wiki  λέει noun (chiefly US)


Αν μπορείς να τα πειράζεις κι αυτά, θα έλεγα να τους το φας. 

Μόνο στο bbc.co.uk βρίσκω μερικές χιλιάδες Olympians:
http://www.google.com/search?q="Olympics"+"Olympian"+or+"Olympians"+site:bbc.co.uk

Ας σκεφτούμε άλλωστε ότι δεν υπάρχει και μονολεκτικό συνώνυμο για ανταγωνισμό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αχ αχ αααχχχ... Ούτε με τα σύνορα του 1881 (καθότι δεν προσαρτήθηκε η επαρχία Ελασσόνας), ούτε με τα σύνορα του 1897 (όπου χάθηκαν εδάφη, δεν κερδήθηκαν). ;)


Μάλλον με... αρχαιοελληνικές προδιαγραφές.

Mt. Olympus is the largest of a chain of mountains which form a boundary in northeastern Greece between the regions of Thessaly and Macedonia.
Ancient Greece and Rome (Carroll Moulton)

Κάποιες πηγές δεν ενημερώθηκαν από τότε:
*Mount Olympus* Mountain peak, northeastern Greece. At 9,570 ft (2,917 m), it is the highest mountain in Greece. It is part of the Olympus range, lying on the border between Macedonia and Thessaly, near the Gulf of Salonika.
Britannica Concise Encyclopedia


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μάλλον με... αρχαιοελληνικές προδιαγραφές.
> 
> Mt. Olympus is the largest of a chain of mountains which form a boundary in northeastern Greece between the regions of Thessaly and Macedonia.
> Ancient Greece and Rome (Carroll Moulton)


«Αρχαιοελληνικές» με τη Μακεδονία στην απέξω; Καταλαβαίνεις τι βαρέλι με σκουλήκια ανοίγεις, ε; ;)


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 11, 2012)

το έσβησα, εντωμεταξύ όταν το είχα πρωτοδεί νόμιζα πως Olympian είναι ο ολυμπιονίκης, μετά κατάλαβα Olympic competitor.

βικικατηγορίες: το αγγλικό ευρύτερο Ancient_Olympic_competitors και το ελληνικό στενότερο Αρχαίοι Έλληνες Ολυμπιονίκες.
τί να πεις; Αρχαίοι Ολυμπιακοί αθλητές.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> «Αρχαιοελληνικές» με τη Μακεδονία στην απέξω; Καταλαβαίνεις τι βαρέλι με σκουλήκια ανοίγεις, ε; ;)


 από βίκη
_Η Ελλάδος περιήγησις _του Παυσανία _έχει τη μορφή περιήγησης στην Πελοπόννησο και σε ένα τμήμα της βόρειας Ελλάδας _(Βοιωτικά, Φωκικά)
....
_ Στην κλασική εποχή η γεωγραφική έκταση της Ελλάδος περιοριζόταν στα σημερινά διαμερίσματα της Πελοποννήσου και του μεγαλύτερου μέρους της Στερεάς Ελλάδος. Όπως μαθαίνουμε από τον Ηρόδοτο, την εποχή των περσικών πολέμων οι Θερμοπύλες ήταν «πέρασμα προς την Ελλάδα» _http://www.alexanderofmacedon.info/greek/A2gr.htm


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Οπότε στην περίπτωση αυτή ο Όλυμπος βρίσκεται εκτός Ελλάδας. Καταλήξτε, επιτέλους! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάποιες πηγές δεν ενημερώθηκαν από τότε:
> *Mount Olympus* Mountain peak, northeastern Greece. At 9,570 ft (2,917 m), it is the highest mountain in Greece. It is part of the Olympus range, lying on the border between Macedonia and Thessaly, near the Gulf of Salonika.
> Britannica Concise Encyclopedia


http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/428145/Mount-Olympus


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

Έσβησα το _northeastern_ για να μην ασχολούμαστε με κάτι που δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε (τα παράπονα στο ODE). Χαίρομαι για τη διόρθωση στο Wiktionary. Και ας προσέξουμε την ψευδόφιλη σημασία τού _Olympian_.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 12, 2012)

σκέφτηκα το ολυμπιομάχοι για το Olympic competitors, αλλά μπορεί να σημαίνει το αντίθετο του ολυμπιολάτρες, ίσως ολυμπιομαχητές, ολυμπιαγωνιστές.
....
Για την ολύμπια προσπάθεια, όντως είναι τιτάνια ή ψύχραιμη;-


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η περίφραση «αθλητής των Ολυμπιακών (αγώνων)» είναι η δόκιμη, αυτή που θα βάζαμε σ' ένα λεξικό. Βλέπω ότι μόνο το αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό του Πατάκη περιλαμβάνει τη σημασία (αν και τρώει το «των»). Προφανώς δεν είναι εύκολος ο μονολεκτικός όρος, αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε τόσα χρόνια μόνο την περίφραση. Πρόλαβαν δυστυχώς κάποιοι γραφικοί και καπάρωσαν το «Ολυμπιστές».

Για τη σημασία τού _Olympian effort_, είμαι βέβαιος, όχι μόνο από τα διαβάσματά μου. Την καταγράφουν και κάποια λεξικά:
Surpassing all others in scope and effect: _Olympian efforts were mounted to keep the city from going bankrupt_. (AHD)
enormous: extraordinarily great or demanding (Encarta)
Θα ακολουθήσουν και τα άλλα, πού θα πάει.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 12, 2012)

Ολυμπιστές = υπέρμαχοι της ολυμπιακής αθλητικής ιδέας ή δωδεκαθεϊστές (Χ.Ο. χαρούμενος ολυμπιστής)
αν και δε θα 'χα κανένα πρόβλημα να ακούσω: "Η Ελλάδα συμμετέχει στους αγώνες με τόσους ολυμπιστές"
ή "ο τάδε αθλητής ήταν δυο φορές ολυμπιστής και μία ολυμπιονίκης".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2012)

Αν το θέλαμε σε μονολεκτικό, το _ολυμπιαθλητής_ είναι πολύ χάλια;


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Όλους αυτούς δεν τους λέγαμε κάποτε σκέτα ολυμπιονίκες; Εικοστός όγδοος ολυμπιονίκης ο Τάδε κλπ


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> σκέφτηκα το ολυμπιομάχοι για το Olympic competitors, αλλά μπορεί να σημαίνει το αντίθετο του ολυμπιολάτρες


Πράγματι, έχει ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί έτσι: http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_civ_12_11/04/2002_21478.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

Το ~αθλητής είναι χάλια. 
Και ολυμπιονίκης δεν είναι ο κάθε συμμετέχων. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά ένας από τους τρεις πρώτους που πήραν μετάλλια (Olympic medallist), επειδή εδώ δεν έχουμε πολλούς από δαύτους, οπότε όποιον κατάφερε να μπει σε τελική κατάταξη τον λέμε ολυμπιονίκη (π.χ. έκτος ολυμπιονίκης).


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

Μετά την απόδοση που ακούσαμε για το Olympians που είπε ο Ζακ Ρογκ στην τελετή λήξης («…κερδίσατε το δικαίωμα να σας αποκαλούμε συμμετέχοντες στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες») πρέπει, φοβάμαι, να λάβουμε υπόψη μας και την *Ένωση Συμμετασχόντων σε Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες* (*Olympians Association*).
http://www.hoa.gr/

Στον ενικό, ξέρετε: Είμαι συμμετασχών σε Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες. Το λες και γεμίζει το στήθος σου περηφάνια και το στόμα σου καθαρεύουσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2012)

:lol:

Αυτό που είπε ο Ρογκ, πάντως, ίσως θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί με νοηματική επέκταση του _ολύμπιοι_. Αλλιώς έχουμε αυτό το καταπληκτικό, να αποκαλούμε όσους συμμετείχαν σε ολυμπιακούς αγώνες... συμμετασχόντες σε Ο.Α.

Καλημέρα.


----------

